# 5 favorite doughnuts (not donuts)



## wilbanba (Dec 31, 2009)

5 bignet or glazed old-fashioned cake
4 voodoo bacon & maple bar (so so wrong but so so good http://voodoodoughnut.com/menu.php)
3 cream cheese/blackberry danish
2 fattigmann (this is really a nordic cookie/doughnut)
1 a really well made apple fritter


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

1. Krispy Kreme Glazed (HOT)
2. Dunkin Donuts French Cruller
3. Krispy Kreme Chocolate Iced Custard Filled
4. Any Long John
5. Krispy Kreme Apple Fritter


----------



## Thwupp-p-p (Jan 17, 2010)

Beignets (with a chickory _café au lait_ sipped at Café Du Monde, Vieux Carré)
_any_ Winchell's Donuts (I think _Yum-Yum_ now owns their name)
_any_ Krispy Kreme Doughnuts (with a Tejas "Big Red" soda)
_any_ pastry from The Donut Hole (a local landmark)









..._finally_...Best In Show goes to... :fanfare:


a Tiger Tail -or- a (seasonal) strawberry donut doughnut (from a little neighborhood shop with a HUGE cult following on Route 66 named *The Donut Man*) -- _I've seen long lines at 2AM weeknights?!_
heh. _Bon Appetit! ....burrrrp_


----------

